# fyi - free resources for homeschooling



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

http://www.homeschoolbuyersco-op.org/free-curriculum/

This is a database of free online resources from homeschool buyers club. Its pretty extensive - 50 resources per page. However, you have to be a member of homeschool buyers co-op to access it. Luckily, membership is also free. =0)

I have also gotten some very good deals when I have purchased curricula from the co-op. But you are not obligated to buy anything to be a member. It helps them to have a large membership, because it helps them convince companies to give them discounts. 

FWIW,

Cindyc.


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

Cool! Thanks Cindy! I have used some of the other web sites that you have put on here as well. Thanks!


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks. =0)

So far today, I have been perusing this database thing for hours, and I have come up with a free AP physics and a free AP Calculus class, a free watercolor painting class, free chinese language classes, programming classes and etc... I can't even remember what all else. Thank goodness for bookmarks! (Now by "class" I mean instruction that is recorded and left up on the web to be used at your convenience - so no live teacher, but very good resources from reputable sources, some even coming with downloadable text books!) The best one (that I didn't already know about) is www.openculture.com UNBELIEVABLE number of resources there. =0)

Cindyc.


----------

